# Marx 1666 Train weight



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a way to increase the weight on the front of a Marx 1666 engine, I have a slight elevation, but as soon as it reaches the top, the front wheels don't seem to get full traction, I believe that with a little more weight on the front in, I might be able to get it to finish going over the "hump" if you will. Any ideas besides changing the trucks on the front, I am open to the idea


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just tape some weight to the front to test, Once you get the weight, then figure out how to add it.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Get some wheel weights with sticky tape on them. They are used for alloy wheels.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I added weight to mine inside the shell. Plenty of room in there.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

You might try lead fishing weights. Look for "egg" weights available in different sizes. I've used them to add weight to other things by using GOOP sealer/adhesive to attach them. You might try one inside each steam chest (check clearance with pilot truck). You can mash them with a hammer to get them to fit into places better too.

Hmmm, now that I think about it, I may try the eggs on my 1666. Mine doesn't have a traction tire.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish that the Marx trains had traction tires, that, and I wish that I had money for a bottle of Bull frog snot, instant traction tire lol, then I would not have to worry about the weight lol


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To me, you have to accept what the trains are. 
If pulling is your thing then maybe you should look at the modern four wheel drive engine with traction tires. Put one under a Marx shell or get your Marx wheel on a lathe and groove it. Wide turns, light cars, no elevations have always been the key.
There is always options, you just have to decide.


You can also talk to a Marx parts dealer and see if you can special order a wheel. Then be aware your money is where your mouth is. It won't be in your wallet.

I have noticed that the power wheel smooths out from spinning. Perhaps just taking a file to it will help.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

infernisdiem said:


> I wish that the Marx trains had traction tires, that, and I wish that I had money for a bottle of Bull frog snot, instant traction tire lol, then I would not have to worry about the weight lol



Some of the 1666's had traction tires. The right front I believe. I have one that came that way, but the shell was broken (not shown in ad) so you couldn't mount the motor correctly. I used the motor unit (with tire) in a 666 shell and the poor thing waddled like a duck! I got to running it as slow as I could and watching the wheels. That tire was bunching up between the wheel and the rail lifting the wheel off the track periodically. I tried super glue to glue the tire to the wheel but the tire wasn't as round as the wheel so I tried touch some sandpaper up to the tire as I ran the moter, trying to true it up, but that didn't work either. I finally just pulled the wheel and replaced it with one without a tire.
If your 1666 is losing traction because the front end is light going uphill I don't think the factory traction tire would help you.
But then I'm not a fan of traction tires on toy/model locomotives. Real ones don't use them!


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

But the real locosmotive used sand for traction and braking.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

I have had a number of 1666 and 666 engines with the traction tire. All worked pretty well. Marx often put them on units that went into sets with trestles, and many of those engines were forward only with no reverse. I have also noticed that some 1666s have a weight in the floor of the cab, which sure helps with the "long haul." I am always amazed at the variations Marx produced to tailor locomotives to a specific task or theme.

I believe you can order a wheel with a traction tire, as well as replacement traction tires, from Robert Grossman. Google the name and his site will come up. He specializes in Marx parts, and is a good man to do business with.

Enjoy the 1666.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah when I built my elevation, I think it was way to steep, my current layout is set up in a way that I can send the 1666 and diesel up with tender/b unit but not much else, but going to try the weight in the front/roughing up the drive wheels


----------

